# Touch up paint



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Just a heads up for anyone looking for a brush on paint to touch up your Ariens snowblower or other Ariens equipment.

I Recently had the pleasure of blowing tar junks and rocks mixed into a snowplow pile placed at the mouth of my driveway. The debris came from a plow operator who was cleaning the commercial property across the street from me.
After I cleaned this mess up I did cosmetic damage to my snowblower. I managed to scrape clean the impeller belly area and chipped up the interior of the chute. It was fairly banged up and I wasn't too happy about the damage.

I was looking for some Ariens touch up paint and bought 2 spray cans from Ariens. Then I discovered this paint that I would rather use inside the blower using a brush.

This paint is an exact match. It goes on nice and smooth and dries to a touch in a few hours. I applied this paint to my bald spots when I came home from work last night and when I checked on it this morning it looks fantastic plus it's dry to my touch.

I'm glad I bought this paint and I'm just sharing info to anyone looking for a brush-able paint to touch up your machines.
Rust-Oleum 7458502 Specialty Farm Equipment Brush On Paint, Quart, Allis Chalmers Orange

*
*


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've considered using the same company and product (Farm Equipment) for painting my engine/handlebars using their IH white - as well as this for the attachment touch-ups.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

tlshawks said:


> I've considered using the same company and product (Farm Equipment) for painting my engine/handlebars using their IH white - as well as this for the attachment touch-ups.


Rust Oleum is good paint. I'm glad they offer it in the color I was looking for. I think they sell it in a spray as well, but the spray is hit or miss with me. In my experiences with the big box store Rust Oleum spray paint, if you spray something then decide to repaint in 24-hours later, the solvent in the paint will lift ALL the paint you applied the day before. Now you have to strip the project and start over.

So the brush on paint is 100% superior for my kind of repairs. May not be "automotive clear coat perfect" but it's a no brainer, no drama type of paint. This brush on paint is ideal for working machines that you want to keep looking good, but aren't afraid to touch up in the future if you happen to scratch it up using it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 1986 Ariens and Rustoleum Orange #214084 spray can is a perfect match. I can't tell the difference. I got it at Home Depot.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Does it come in circa 1999 MTD dark green?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> Does it come in circa 1999 MTD dark green?


Rustoleum Dark Hunter Green


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. I saved the info for future reference.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You will find implement colors will match many machines. I've used that before and gotten good matches. Local farm supply "Fleet Farm" carries a full range of colors.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That's what I use Hydro Pro. :iagree:


----------

